# Enlarger Lens



## waphz (Jul 13, 2012)

I've already been developing my own film for awhile now, and I wanted to get into print my own photos. I've found a Beseler 23C II on Craigslist for $50. I've been reading up on printing my own 35mm film, and it seems that I need a 50mm enlarger lens to print 35mm film. The thing is that the Besler 23C II comes with a Soligor 90-230 Auto Zoom lens. My question is can I still enlarge 35mm film up to 11"x14" prints with this lens, and what else could I do with it? 

Thanks


----------



## compur (Jul 13, 2012)

That's a camera lens (a rather large one too).  You need an enlarging lens.


----------



## waphz (Jul 13, 2012)

compur said:


> That's a camera lens (a rather large one too).  You need an enlarging lens.


Okay thanks. That's what I thought too.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 13, 2012)

eBay has enlarging lenses available cheap. Do a little research to find out what's good and what's just lousy stuff, and check out completed auctions to see what these stuff "should" go for. Then be a little patient, you should be able to scoop up a good lens within a week.

I see a Rodenstock Rodagon 50mm starting at $10 with 3 days and change left on it, and no bids.

There's tons of hopeful people trying out "buy it now" for hundreds of dollars. Don't pay more than $25, $30 tops for a Rodagon or equivalent.  There's a LOT of these things around, and nobody wants 'em.

Rodenstock, Schneider, and Nikon all made fine lenses, and they all have 2 or 3 "lines", consumer, prosumer and professional, more or less. I went prosumer, middle grade, and paid peanuts. Rodagon is, I think, the middle grade of Rodenstock, for example.


----------

